# Efest Luc Charger



## Hein510 (16/3/14)

Looks like a awesome charger

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1404..._18500_18650_26650_charger_FREE_SHIPPING.html


----------



## thekeeperza (16/3/14)

I have one of those and it is brilliant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (16/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Looks like a awesome charger
> 
> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1404..._18500_18650_26650_charger_FREE_SHIPPING.html


thats the guy i bought mine from....excellent service!


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

I can vouch for this charger and agree with @thekeeperza & @Tom 's comments.


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Awesome charger! You will not be disappointed. I have the same one that I bought from the same guy, from the same link.


----------



## CraftyZA (17/3/14)

This is the charger I want, but I want the 4 channel one.
Running the GG means I deplete 2 x efest 30A batteries a day. Then the backup device batteries need to charge as well. 4 channel can address that issue.


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

@CraftyZA , email this guy: henri@torchsa.com - he imports the stuff (same guy everybody above referred to), sure he can get it, if he doesn't have stock already.


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

@johanct, do you rate this better than the Nitecore charger?
Other than the lcd readout of the battery voltage, doesnt seem like much else differs


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> @johanct, do you rate this better than the Nitecore charger?
> Other than the lcd readout of the battery voltage, doesnt seem like much else differs



The inside charging section is exactly the same as nitecore. The efest Luc just have an added LCD displaying voltage. This makes it useful in the sense you can see if batteries are on their way out (can not take full 4.2V charge anymore).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Ok thanks for that


----------



## andro (17/4/14)

I just got it today is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

andro said:


> I just got it today is awesome.


Word of caution, post it in the vape mail thread before @Rob Fisher sees that post, dont wanna be liable for a fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/4/14)

Thanks . Will have to start doing that ......


----------

